# Honey Nut Cheerios



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

I had some honey nut cheerios yesterday evening ( I don't even remembet the last time I ate this stuff, too long ago) and the pain and gas this stuff gave me is unbelievable. Anybody else experience this? I really don't see what could have caused this pain, maybe just too much sugar in it, I usually always eat the low sugar cereals.


----------



## cmack (Jun 30, 2000)

If I recall.....it give me gas too. How strange. I have no clue what's in it though that would make it be so bad. Hmmmmm....


----------



## cmack (Jun 30, 2000)

If I recall.....it give me gas too. How strange. I have no clue what's in it though that would make it be so bad. Hmmmmm....


----------



## Lubner (Feb 20, 2001)

Oats.


----------



## Lubner (Feb 20, 2001)

Oats.


----------



## Rhetana (May 14, 2000)

Honey Nut cheerios is what started it all for me. I noticed if I ate those in the morning I got IBS symptoms. That was when I was 16, before I knew what IBS was. I don't know if it was the oats, the milk or what, but yes, that one sets me off.


----------



## Rhetana (May 14, 2000)

Honey Nut cheerios is what started it all for me. I noticed if I ate those in the morning I got IBS symptoms. That was when I was 16, before I knew what IBS was. I don't know if it was the oats, the milk or what, but yes, that one sets me off.


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

oats cause gas and so does honey for some people..


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

oats cause gas and so does honey for some people..


----------

